# Link between Migraine and dp (Lamictal)



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi,

I just wonder....

I have migraines each day since many months. Each time I try Lamictal, I don't have migraines. Is there a link between migraines and dp or migraines and Lamictal?

(Homeskooled) 

C xxx


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

from what ive heard alot of people get similar systems from migraines ie..the visual disturbances....light sensitive....and pain in areas of head like alot of pressure......so maybe there is some sort of link but i am not 100% sure


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

I don't know, but my DR seems very similar to migraine visual symptoms (migraine aura).


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

hi cynthia

same thing happened with me - i used to get occular megraines every week or two for years and years but during the year or so that i took lamotrogine i never had a single megraine

often thought that it would be a useful drug for megraine sufferers

rob x


----------

